# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Выпущен «Антивирус Касперского для телевизоров»

## ScratchyClaws

Лаборатория Касперского анонсирует инновационный продукт: «Антивирус Касперского для телевизоров». Эта передовая система защиты позволит оградить многомиллиардную армию телезрителей от вредоносного содержимого, такого как спамы, куки и прочие зловреды. 

По мнению аналитиков независимого аналитического центра «НетЗлотварям», подобный шаг является настоящей революцией. По словам  управляющего партнера «НетЗлотварям»,  Ильи Сергеева, «Отсутствие вирусов для телевизоров не является препятствием для широкого распространения этого продукта. Огромная  ниша рынка практически пуста. Именно поэтому мы присудили продукту Лаборатории Касперского высшую оценку в рамках наших независимых тестов». 

Генеральный директор «Лаборатории», орденоносный Вредоборец Евгений Касперский, также предвидит успех своего нового детища. «Вспомните инцидент с показом порно-роликов на Садовом Кольце. Ущерб был оценен в миллионы! А представьте, если подобное случится у вас дома? В кафе? В масштабах страны?! Это ужасно! Именно с этим мы и боремся». 

Евгений резко отреагировал на комментарии некоторых экспертов, что сетевые интерфейсы на телевизорах скорее исключение, чем правило: «Зловреды, это такая вещь непредсказуемая. Они могут пролезть в любую щелку. В флэшку, приставку, телесигнал и даже в пульт  дистанционного управления». 

Редакция SecurityLab получила информацию от анонимного источника, близкого к мэрии Москвы, что с ЛК уже заключен крупный контракт на установку «Антивируса Касперского для телевизоров» на все видеоэкраны города. 

Ложкой дегтя являются отзывы бета-тестеров системы, появляющиеся в блогах. По словам многих из них, после установки антивируса просмотр телевизора мог существенно (до двух-трех кадров в секунду) замедляться. Также отмечаются некоторые недоработки в интерфейсе программы, приводящие к преждевременному износу кнопки «ОК» на пульте дистанционного управления при просмотре каналов, отличных от «1й» и «ОРТ». Негативную реакцию вызывают и периодические предложения переключить канал для обновления антивирусных баз. 

Но эти мелкие технологические недоработки не могут испортить радость от того факта, что инновационная индустрия России развивается и радует нас такими интересными новинками. И возможно, вскоре Касперский придет в каждый дом. 

После публикации статьи редакции SecurityLab стало известно о готовящемся выходе еще двух продуктов Лаборатории Касперского – «Антивирус Касперского для микроволновок» и «Антивирус Касперского для зубных щеток». Теперь будет кому защитить нас от зеленых роботов из зубной пасты. 


http://www.securitylab.ru/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rdog

плохо,что на старые телики не поставить ( у меня на ,,Рубин,, не инсталится-(,ругается на отсутствие пульта ,,ду,

----------


## SDA

Ждем на стиральные машины. Сколько вирусов в грязном белье, просто ужас  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

а у меня на JVC тормозит, что делать?

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> а у меня на JVC тормозит, что делать?


 Вся продукция ЛК сильно грузит все системы, спасает наращивание аппаратных ресурсов. В Вашем же случае следует увеличить диагональ экрана, добавить кнопок на пульт, обновить список каналов. Если перечисленые методы к положительному результату не приведут проверьте не конфликтуют ли сертификаты антивируса и телевизора.

----------


## craftix

> а у меня на JVC тормозит, что делать?


Вы антивирус качали с официального сайта??? Вы точно скачали версию для вашего телевизора? Обратите внимание, что для каждого типа телевизора своя версия - для LCD телевизоров  Kaspersky LCD Security 2011, для плазменных Kaspersky Plasma Security 2011, и для телевизоров с электронно лучевой трубкой Kaspersky Electronno Luchevoy Security 2011. К сожалению телевизоры с OLED экранами пока что не поддерживаются.

В планах у Лаборатории Касперского выход Kaspersky Mozg Security для вашего мозга. Бета версии уже работают, но бетатестеры также как и тестеры телевизионной версии касперского, жалуются на тормоза в движениях и увеличение времени нервного восприятия, в частности один из бетатестеров почувствовал удар током 10000 Вольт только через 5 часов, а также другой утверждает о блокировке фаерволом мочевого пузыря. Причем даже после деинсталяции Kaspersky Mozg Security мочевой пузырь не был разблокирован. Разработчики собираются через неделю выпустить патч, для решения его проблемы.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

А у меня работает

----------

